# Moving to Athens with children



## busymum (Sep 14, 2009)

We are moving to Athens in the next few weeks for my husbands work. We have 2 children (18mths and 3) so want to be in a child friendly area with thing for the kids to do (they are very outdoorsy kids!).

We have never been to Athens before. My husbands work will be in Kifissia, so we need to be near there. Has anyone any suggestions to a good area to live?

Also, are there any english speaking toddler groups around there? I was thinking of sending my eldest son to a greek nursey, Has anyone had any experiences of this. Obviously he only speaks english (at the moment!!)

Would love to her from anyone with any advice!

Thanks
Busymum


----------



## vickyt (Aug 2, 2009)

*welcome to greece*



busymum said:


> We are moving to Athens in the next few weeks for my husbands work. We have 2 children (18mths and 3) so want to be in a child friendly area with thing for the kids to do (they are very outdoorsy kids!).
> 
> We have never been to Athens before. My husbands work will be in Kifissia, so we need to be near there. Has anyone any suggestions to a good area to live?
> 
> ...


Hi

There is a very good montessory school in kifissia the lady who has it is Brenda she is from Canada. I had my girl there for two years and I was very pleased. Her phone is 210-8080322. <snip>

Good luck 
Vicky


----------



## busymum (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you! I will check it out.


----------

